# Perdido Key



## Tackle-box (Nov 20, 2021)

Back for family spring break. 13 people (6 fished). Ate fish every night. Mostly whiting, but some pompano, bluefish mixed in. Two reds, 31 & 34. 3 topsail cats (delicious) and at least 40 of the annoying garden variety cats. All peeled shrimp on 2 drop rigs. Plain shrimp outfished shrimp with fishbites. Surf varied from flat calm to 4 footers. Best bite 6:30 to 7:30 AM. Very few bites on the shallow rods.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Tackle-box said:


> Back for family spring break. 13 people (6 fished). Ate fish every night. Mostly whiting, but some pompano, bluefish mixed in. Two reds, 31 & 34. 3 topsail cats (delicious) and at least 40 of the annoying garden variety cats. All peeled shrimp on 2 drop rigs. Plain shrimp outfished shrimp with fishbites. Surf varied from flat calm to 4 footers. Best bite 6:30 to 7:30 AM. Very few bites on the shallow rods.
> View attachment 1088316


Heck ya! Sounds like ya'll had a good time congrats!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice job!


----------

